# Defective paint on a brand new cruze !



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Not sure bad paint would make me think my cruze purchase was a bad decision. If its as bad as you describe I doubt you will have any issues getting the dealer/GM to take care of the problem. 

However paint is a funny thing and any environmental issue can have major effects. Bird droppings, tree sap or even miss sprayed chemicals can all damage the clear coat/paint. Heck if you work or live near any industrial area it could be from some chemical or exhaust that is making the environment around your car acidic.


----------



## bizzare (Apr 17, 2014)

I noticed it when i first got it but it has gotten worse. Its coming from under the clear coat. It sat inside a garage for most of the time. And im not too happy about my brand new car having to be taken ALL the way apart, windows and all, ground down to the metal and repainted. It will never be the same.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

bizzare said:


> I'm not too happy about my brand new car having to be taken ALL the way apart, windows and all, ground down to the metal and repainted. It will never be the same.


Chill for a moment and at least give your dealer a chance to do a good job before you dis their work. Hundreds of users on here including myself have had things torn apart and fixed, I have no rattles and everything was assembled great. Even major work if done right is no real issue. 

You really have nothing to worry about yet except what the dealer has to say about the issue.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Are they taking care of your problem for free? If so then you have nothing to be worried about it'll all be covered and like said about give your dealer a chance. Your car will come back as good as new. I can understand how you could be mad, but it'll all be okay. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

bizzare said:


> I noticed it when i first got it but it has gotten worse. Its coming from under the clear coat. It sat inside a garage for most of the time. And im not too happy about my brand new car having to be taken ALL the way apart, windows and all, ground down to the metal and repainted. It will never be the same.






They will not be taking any windows out to paint the car they will also not be taking it down to bare metal to costly. It will be prepped for a basic re spray nothing major the car will be the same but the paint will be thicker then the factory paint which is 10x better then stock. Enjoy your car I love my BG paint


----------



## bizzare (Apr 17, 2014)

SneakerFix said:


> They will not be taking any windows out to paint the car they will also not be taking it down to bare metal to costly. It will be prepped for a basic re spray nothing major the car will be the same but the paint will be thicker then the factory paint which is 10x better then stock. Enjoy your car I love my BG paint


I work at a GM dealer. It is in our bodyshop as we speak. Front glass, rear glass all moldings, facias and lamps have been removed, also the onstar antenna and sunroof.

This is the only way to get a factory look.


----------



## MAJOR_SPANKY (Jan 17, 2014)

That really sucks! I have to kinda agree with your frustration. I would be very angry about having to have mine completely repainted. I've already had the front cover replaced on mine. It looks factory but just knowing bothers me... plus it cost me $500.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Haven't had that happen with my BGM paint, what little of it is original thanks to deer and drunks. Then again, like others have said, it could be an environmental issue. Or maybe yours was the car that got a bad batch of primer. 

Let your dealer try to make it right. It sounds like they are agreeing this is a problem, and got the okay to fix the entire car's paint under warranty. If you haven't had the luxury of getting a body panel repainted, it's about $750-1000 per panel at retail prices. So they're throwing a pretty large chunk of change at your car to make things right, I'd guess about $4000-5000 even at warranty reimbursement rates.

If the new paint has an issue, then get livid. Right now, let the dealer fix it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

My BGM didn't even come with matching color bumpers, this should be a good thing unless you know your dealership sucks at repainting things.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

bizzare said:


> I work at a GM dealer. It is in our bodyshop as we speak. Front glass, rear glass all moldings, facias and lamps have been removed, also the onstar antenna and sunroof.
> 
> This is the only way to get a factory look.


I've worked as a GM Body tech for the past 3 years I specialize in kandy paints i do cars for sema if they are doing that for a " factory look" that painter wouldn't be painting for me that's a waste of time for a basic respay only thing that should come off are moldings antenna basic stuff. A color change would require a full removal. But hey what do I know.. Icar


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

SneakerFix said:


> I've worked as a GM Body tech for the past 3 years I specialize in kandy paints i do cars for sema if they are doing that for a " factory look" that painter wouldn't be painting for me that's a waste of time for a basic respray only thing that should come off are moldings antenna basic stuff. A color change would require a full removal. But hey what do I know.. Icar


 Knowing how this paint is now, I would love to have that kinda treatment. I have fingernail scratches in the dips where the door handles are and I keep my nails cut short.


----------

